# Verizon DSL - Westell Versalink 327W Modem



## windTrancer

my dsl service was ready on 6/17 but 2 weeks later, i still can't connect to the internet. 

my modem lights for the power, ethernet 1, dsl are solid green, wireless is blinking green, and internet cycles between solid red and no light at all.

i've activated the account via activate.verizon.net, so i got a user name and pwd with verizon, but when i open 192.168.1.1 in my browser and test the ppp, it gives me a time out error, showing as down.

i called tech support a few times, and they categorized my problem as a "route issue." since 6/28, there have been no updates on the problem and tech support tell me they have no idea when it will be resolved.

does anyone know what to do?

ps. my roommate has a laptop with wireless capabilities. could that be interfering somehow?


----------



## johnwill

Well, if you'd tell us how you connect, the exact make/model of the modem, and the version/patch level of Windows, it would be a start.

How did you activate it if the connection doesn't work?


----------



## windTrancer

johnwill said:


> Well, if you'd tell us how you connect, the exact make/model of the modem, and the version/patch level of Windows, it would be a start.
> 
> How did you activate it if the connection doesn't work?


The model of the modem is A90-327W15-06. Windows XP Home Edition Version 2002.

I don't know how it works with DSL, but aren't you always connected if in fact all the lines are OK and the modem is working properly? If not, I have set up a connecting to Verizon manually through the network connection wizard with my Verizon user name/pwd, connecting using PPPoE, but that always times out.


----------



## Terrister

From the lights on your modem it sounds like it is not getting a connection to Verizon. I think the internet light should be green. there is snothing on the pc you can change to fix this. 

I guess you have tried resetting the modem. When I googled your modem, it seems lots of people are having problems with this modem.


----------



## windTrancer

Terrister said:


> When I gooogled your modem, it seems lots of people are having problems with this modem.


lucky me -_-


----------



## Terrister

Sorry. Tell them if they can not get it set up quickly, you will go with someone else. Do they offer cable internet in your area?


----------



## windTrancer

Terrister said:


> Sorry. Tell them if they can not get it set up quickly, you will go with someone else. Do they offer cable internet in your area?


i don't think that would work, since i'm only one customer, so they probably see me as expendable. i don't want to go cable.


----------



## Terrister

Normally they do real well on new installs. It is after you have been with them awhile that they get like this. Any other DSL service in your area?


----------



## jflan

I've got Qwest DSL here in Vancouver, WA. The provided "modem" is an Actiontec GT701wg and when I was going through the setup phase it would act exactly as you describe. It would "hang" while trying to initialize. Qwest had me unplug everything and wait 3 min.and then reconnect. The modem reset itself and all was well.

During another episode the Qwest tech had me unplug the ethernet cable,turn it around and plug it back in. It worked, don't know why, but it worked!

The above problems were user caused (me fooling around with settings).
Qwest has been outstanding.


----------



## windTrancer

perhaps i'm having all these problems due to my modem? 

please see this thread for details...
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,13747078

should i ask for a replacement like one poster has suggested?


----------



## jflan

About all I can add is that if we're talking about a Verizon supplied "modem" and it's faulty, then they need to replace it ASAP.

Verizon also shouldn't be charging for DSL service until you actually have DSL service. 

And finally, the Verizon tech SHOULD NOT let you go until you are either connected or there is a solution rolling in your direction.


----------



## JoelTECH

*Westell Versalink 327W*

Hello,

You said that you have E1 Solid green and Wireless Light blinking right? What about the DSL light, is the light steady or keeps blinking? if the DSL light keeps blinking means that your modem is not synchronizing with Verizon servers and that is your problem and reasons to see the Internet Circle with a solid red.

Another important thing you can't not install a DSL filter on the wall jacket the DSL modem is installed, DSL filters needs to be installed only on telephones,fax or any device that requires to be connected to the DSL line.

Check all your connection make sure you don't have a DSL filter installed on the wall jacket where the line of your Westell Versalink 327w is connected and proceed with the installation again.

Joel


----------



## cr14mson

yup..i agree with JoelTECH. With the Westell Versalink, if you cant get online, you need to check first your DSL light. If DSL light is blinking, that means it cant detect the DSL signal from your ISP. If it's solid green, next step would be to check your Internet light. If internet light is green, you are connected. If it's red, most of the time, that means an authentication error.

Try to reset your modem then have your ISP reset your password. Go into the Westell GUI then create a NEW connection there with your username and reset password. If PPP status is down, hit CONNECT. 

PPP Status = UP = you're online...Good luck


----------



## siddharthagandh

*Important*

Listen up, I know the answer. The problem is that when you get a certain IP range, (i think its 60's) then Verizon has major problems. You need to go to router configuration and close the connection, then restart it, and get a different IP address. I believe this can also be achieved by restarting the modem, but I am not sure. If you need help with this just call a customer service represetnative.


----------

